
McDonald’s reports lowest quarterly profit in 13 years - hhs
https://www.ft.com/content/b7824dbf-8de2-4369-913d-fb63086c485a
======
save_ferris
I would’ve assumed the opposite, given their ability to service customers in a
socially distanced way.

Does the article explain why? I can’t bypass the paywall.

~~~
sybercecurity
Offhand guess: commuters aren't stopping for breakfast/coffee and people
working from home aren't stopping for lunch.

I heard a similar story. A neighbor works accounts for a fire/security sensor
service. They said the local McD franchises were the only ones who paid their
balance in full, but said their revenues were down 30-40%. They were doing the
best of any other food service companies that were customers.

